# Audio ritmico o Vumetro para tiras de led ?



## ceindi (Sep 15, 2009)

Que tal amigos reciban un cordial saludo he leido los post relacionados a los audio ritmicos y a los vumetros soy novato en esto de la electronica pero con muchas ganas de aprender, tome un cursillo de electronica basica y de hay me nacio el amor por esto poco a poco ir aprendiendo la molestia de este post es que tengo una tira de 15 leds funcionando a 12 volts y quiero que se muevan de acuerdo a la musica, digamos que en forma secuencial, los que tienen aqui mostrados integran los leds al circuito y son de 3 canales como ya tengo mi tira de leds solo quiero que se muevan sin seleccionar frecuencias, igual y lo que necesito sea mas sencillo o mas complicado, pensando en ponerle un microfono para captar el sonido y no connectar al amplificador o a una bocina y con una salida en donde conecte el positivo y negativo de la tira de led..nose si me explico correctamente....es posible???
de antemjano gracias por su atensión y sus comentarios


----------



## Chelouruguay (Sep 15, 2009)

Hola amigo. Que bueno que te guste la electronica!.

Mirá, yo hace unos años hice un vumetro usando un Uaa180 el cual tiene varias salidas.
Lleva muy pocos componentes y es de facil construccion.
No hace filtrado de canales ni nada por el estilo.

Busca el datasheet y ahi te da el circuito de ejemplo.

Saludos!


----------



## ceindi (Sep 16, 2009)

Que tal amigo gracias por tu comentario ya lo cheque en la pagina y me es util si es que no tubiera ya los led, solo que en este caso necesito que los led no los traiga la placa sino que pueda ser un modulo que le conecte una tira de led independiente y que me haga la funcion ya que en este circuito que me presentas los led se conectan al integrado, no se si me explique pero haz de cuenta que ya tengo la tira de leds hecha de la cual solo salen su positivo y negativo y lo que necesito es el modulo audioritmico pero sin leds integrados, solo conectar el positivo y negativo de la tira de led que ya tengo, disculpa mi explicacion tan burda pero se me dificulta la explicacion, de antemano gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Chelouruguay (Sep 17, 2009)

Si solo te conectas a la alimentacion de toda la tira, no vas a poder hacer ese efecto, ya que cada led se debe encender independientemente, y en tu caso tenes todos los leds puenteados entre si.
Deberias aislar cada led y asignarselos a los canales del integrado que te mencioné asi van encendiendo en secuencia.

Saludos


----------



## ceindi (Sep 22, 2009)

Que tal amigos habra forma de que la tira de led puedan parpadear todos juntos al ritmo de la musica, todos prendiendo  y apagando al mismo tiempo sin tener el efecto del tipo "ecualizador" que circuito me podria servir. Gracias


----------



## Chelouruguay (Sep 22, 2009)

Si eso si se puede. En lugar de conectar un led audioritmico sería conectar todos los leds en un lugar dado del vumetro, que a tal frecuencia, o nivel de salida se enciendan todos.
Busca circuitos audioritmicos en el foro que hay varios.

Saludos


----------



## esetigris (Mar 21, 2010)

mirate el ci LM3914...lo hace el solito


----------



## Electronec (Mar 21, 2010)

Permitanme aportar otro ejemplo de un circuito rítmico a Leds que construí hace tiempo y queda muy original y muy gracioso.

Utilicé el integrado CMOS 4017 y a la entrada del pin Reloj, conecté un pequeño previo con un micro electret. Los diez leds recrean los impulsos sonoros en secuencias con múltipes velocidades y configuraciones verdaderamente sorprendentes.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## max (Mar 24, 2010)

hola amigos queria preguntarles si este circuito se podria utilizar con 220v y como
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





?


----------



## KarLos! (Mar 24, 2010)

mira el esquema haber que tal! si no solo es cuestion de buscar en el area de pequeña señal hay varios Vumetros solo es cuestion de ver sus datasheets

Saludos!


----------



## joako123987 (Jun 4, 2013)

hola gente...quiero hacer un vumetro con un integrado lm3815 y que en la salida del led conectarle un tip 31 para poder conectar una tira de led de 12 volts y que funcione en conjunto...se pude? alguien puede facilitarme algún circuito simple y cuntundente...soy novato para todo lo que son calculos, pero no tengo dificultad para soldar circuitos...gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 4, 2013)

Tenés que hacer una combinación de https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ectronica.com/politicas.htm&ss=2490j1035900j8 con https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ctronica.com/politicas.htm&ss=5020j1684800j17


Saludos !


----------



## zopilote (Jun 4, 2013)

Lo que pides para una tira de 12 voltios es imposible convertirlo en vumeter, lo que se puede lograr es un strobo para esa tira, y si estas empeñado tendrias que cambiar de tira, los que llevan alimentacion de 5V
llamados tiras de real color son los que pueden convertir en vumeter.


----------



## joako123987 (Jun 13, 2013)

mas o menos me guié, gracias voy a ahcer un circuito de vumetro con un lm3815 y a cada salida voy a poner una resistencia y un tip 31 y de ahi ponele 20 leds...esta bien?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 14, 2013)

Si , supongo que estará bien , subí el circuito por las dudas.


----------



## joako123987 (Jun 17, 2013)

claro el tema que necesito que alguin me diga que trqansistor y que resistencias para 12 volts 2 ampers max en cada salida...esa es la idea.el circuito del vumetro ya lo tengo es un tradicional de lm3815 ahora la "parte  que no se seria tradicional" quisiera saber ya que soy medio novato en lo que es la electronica


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 17, 2013)

En el mensaje Nº *2* lo tenés !


----------



## joako123987 (Ago 9, 2013)

Ver el archivo adjunto 97007

aca esta lo que hice al final, esta bien?


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 11, 2013)

zopilote dijo:
			
		

> Lo que pides para una tira de 12 voltios es imposible convertirlo en vumeter, lo que se puede lograr es un strobo para esa tira, y si estas empeñado tendrias que cambiar de tira, los que llevan alimentacion de 5V
> llamados tiras de real color son los que pueden convertir en vumeter.


Que cosa es imposible???!! hacer vumetros? no... mirá los que hice yo con tiras comunes 
http://www.youtube.com/user/fernandoae/videos?sort=dd&shelf_index=0&view=0


----------



## mariorg26 (Oct 14, 2013)

He probado hacer muchos prototipos de Vumetro, cabe resaltar que solo tengo conocimientos basicos del tema, me apasiona mucho pero necesito ayuda, anexo prototipos que he probado tanto ficamente como en Proteus y ninguno que existe en la red ha funcionado, solo lo quiero para ponerlo en mi cuarto sin ninguna intension de lucro mas bien es un reto personal...

Alguna recomendacion para entender mejor el circuito y lograr que funcione??? o bien tal vez los componentes no son los adecuados.. 

No encuentro solucion. Ayuda..


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 24, 2013)

Que quieren hacer? vumetros con tiras de leds? no es para nada dificil


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 26, 2013)

max dijo:


> hola amigos queria preguntarles si este circuito se podria utilizar con 220v y comofile:///C:/Windows/Temp/moz-screenshot-1.jpg?http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_NjOvKv8V9ck/SmN_aBJbXLI/AAAAAAAABOM/h3TMrc6tPpE/s400/5.jpgfile:///C:/Windows/Temp/moz-screenshot.jpg


 Max ese circuito no te sirve, para manejar artefactos de 220v tenes que utilizar optoacopladores y triacs.

El audiorritmico lo quieren hacer con microfono o con entrada de linea?


----------



## junior3968 (Dic 1, 2013)

Buenas, yo estoy usando un tip122 y tengo un problema que cuando los conecto quedan siempre prendidos. la base la tengo conectada al +. el colector al - de la señal y el e al - de la fuente. ayudaaaa


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 1, 2013)

Sin un diagrama tu pregunta no vale !


----------



## junior3968 (Dic 1, 2013)

Ver el archivo adjunto 102235

Ver el archivo adjunto 102236

Ver el archivo adjunto 102237

Ver el archivo adjunto 102238

Ver el archivo adjunto 102239

Ver el archivo adjunto 102240

perdon por la proligidad. uno es el original y el otro en lugar de los leds comunes de 3v conecte un tip122 en lugar de cada uno. conectado la base con una resestencia d 1k al +. el colector al -de la tira de leds 12v. y el emisor, conetado al negativo de la señal del led y al - de la fuente. la tira de led esta conectada a su ves directamente al borne de 12vol que alimenta todo el circuito completo. cualquir consejo o ayuda sera muy agradecida y vienvenida.

saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 2, 2013)

es porque el lm3914 cuando tiene que encender un led lo hace con un pulso negativo... normalmente esta en estado alto el pin de cada salida 

por eso el transistor conduce y tu tira se enciende.


----------



## junior3968 (Dic 2, 2013)

ok. como deberia conectarlo?????


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 2, 2013)

Con transistores PNP como en la imagen


----------



## tinchoball (Dic 2, 2013)

Yo lo simule en circuit wizard y funciono perfecto con transistores PNP, el colector conectado al negativo del circuito la base a la salida del lm3916 y el emisor a la tira de led, luego el positivo de la tira esta conectado a los 12v del circuito. El problema esta en el transistor a utilizar tiene que soportar 2A


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 3, 2013)

Si usas un PNP tiene que ser como en la figura que te envie, el colector al positivo, el emisor al + de la tira de leds, y los negativos de las tiras al negativo de la fuente  
En fin... donde dice "LOAD" va tu tira de leds. 
2A no es mucho? cuantos metros de tira tenes que manejar en cada salida?


----------



## tinchoball (Dic 3, 2013)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Si usas un PNP tiene que ser como en la figura que te envie, el colector al positivo, el emisor al + de la tira de leds, y los negativos de las tiras al negativo de la fuente
> En fin... donde dice "LOAD" va tu tira de leds.
> 2A no es mucho? cuantos metros de tira tenes que manejar en cada salida?



De la forma que decia vos, lo probe en simulador y no funciona, la unica forma que funcione es de la forma que puse antes yo. 
Recomendado por un señor de un negocio de iluminacion dijo que consumo entre 1A - 1,5A y para estar seguro le calcule 2A y pensaba en un encapsulado TO-220 por motivos de espacio. pero revisando el datasheet del TIP31C al costado da el TIP32C y dice que es PNP voy a probar en el simulador aunque no tengo forma de simular el consumo de una tira de led solamente el voltaje


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 4, 2013)

No te confies nunca del simulador  tienen errores.
y tiene que ser como en el dibujo porque sino queda mal polarizado, si ves que no se apaga del todo ponele una resistencia de 10K entre la base del transistor y el positivo, y armalo en la protoboard


----------



## Turboalimentados (Dic 7, 2013)

hola un pergunta aprovechando el hilo, estoy haciendo este circuito adjunto y como podria regular el minimo y el maximo voltaje si solo tengo un potenciometro, me gustaria que funcionase entre 11.8 y 14.6v

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 7, 2013)

Estoy absolutamente convencido que eso lo explica el datashiit


----------



## Turboalimentados (Dic 7, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Estoy absolutamente convencido que eso lo explica el datashiit



Ya he mirado el datasheet y no lo sé, por eso lo pregunto  por si alguien me lo puede explicar....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 7, 2013)

Aqui lo tenes todo hecho :

http://www.profesormolina.com.ar/circuitos/circuitos.php?codigo=58


----------



## junior3968 (Dic 15, 2013)

pregunta de ignorante. no se enojem. en el ultimo caso en el voltimetro del auto donde le conectaria o como aria poara conectar la entrada de audio para que funcione como un vuumetro??? sigo sin poder hacerlo funcionar :S


----------



## Turboalimentados (Dic 16, 2013)

junior3968 dijo:
			
		

> pregunta de ignorante. no se enojem. en el ultimo caso en el voltimetro del auto donde le conectaria o como aria poara conectar la entrada de audio para que funcione como un vuumetro??? sigo sin poder hacerlo funcionar :S



si es un voltimetro mide voltaje..... se conectaria a positivo y a masa(negativo) y depende del voltaje que mida se encienden mas o menos leds


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 16, 2013)

El voltimetro y el vumetro son lo mismo, la diferencia es que el vumetro tiene un flitro en la entrada para que se comporte como tal, si hay dudas de como ajustar el "rango" donde trabaja el circuito se ajusta con los pines Rlo y Rhi... no tiene mucha ciencia el tema, en la datasheet esta clarisimo.


----------



## kimeras (Abr 13, 2014)

Claro amigo fuera muy bonito si se pudieran a acoplar las tiras led, y permitir el cambio de las luces mediante su ir remote, de la tira led bueno  gracias a seguir leyendo el foro esta súper bueno


----------



## junior3968 (Abr 22, 2014)

buenas, una consulta mas. como podria hacer para poner un rele ( con bobina de 12vol) para uqe funcione?? ya que uso una fuente tipo bornera de 20 amp pero las tiras de leds (rbg de 1w) no llegan a prender bien. y queria poner una fuente con los reles para que prendan bien. desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## fede19911991 (Sep 12, 2016)

fernandoae dijo:


> Que quieren hacer? vumetros con tiras de leds? no es para nada dificil
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fernando podes subir el circuito de ese vumetro?? o pasarmelo?? o explicarmelo??


----------

